# [gelöst] rechnergeschwindigkeit

## misterxx

Hallo Leute,

ich habe in der letzten Zeit gemerkt, dass mein Rechner deutlich langsammer geworden ist. Es mag ja damit hängen, dass entsprechendes Software grösser geworden ist und mehr resourcen bei seiner Installation braucht.

Ich konnte früher einen Film gucken und parallel einen emerge-Vorgang ausführen lassen. Jetzt läuft das Video nich mehr flüssig, wenn im Hintergrund gearbeitet wird.

Ich frage mich, zum Beispiel, warum bei mir das emerge von kdegraphics-3.4.3-r3 mehr als 8 Stunden dauert ? Oder ist es für meine Kiste normal ?

Hier sind meine Daten:

```
acer@root # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre12

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/local /usr/local/overlays/gentoo-de"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 bzlib cdr crypt cups curl dvd dvdr eds emboss encode exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 howl idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg junit kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mhash mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg oggvorbis oo-kde opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl slang spell sqlite sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis win32codecs xine xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS

```

Es handelt sich um einen Acer-Laptop mit 1,4 MHz Centrino, 512 MB DDR SDRAM. CPU ist im Vollbetrieb:

```
cpu MHz         : 1395.656
```

Die Hauptfrage ist ob das nomal ist, oder stimmt was im System nicht und es powert nicht mehr vollgas ? Wie könnte man es rausfinden und beheben.

danke im Voraus.Last edited by misterxx on Sat Dec 31, 2005 1:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ph03n1x

Also ein emerge und video gucken sollte schon drinliegen, denk ich.

Check mal ob du dma aktiviert hast (hdparm)

Check ob die 3dtreiber richtig geladen sind, dann kannst du nämlich mit opengl gucken, was die cpu schont (glxinfo)

Achja und wieviel hd space hast du denn noch frei?

----------

## misterxx

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

```
acer@root # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 60011642880, start = 0

```

Platte ist zu 80% belegt, es sind aber noch ca. 1,5 GB frei.

```
acer@root # df

Dateisystem          1K-Blöcke   Benutzt Verfügbar Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/hda2              7172796   5587984   1584812  78% /

udev                    256456       240    256216   1% /dev

none                    256456        16    256440   1% /dev/shm

```

Graphik ist soweit ich sehe ordentlich konfiguriert:

```
acer@oleg $ ./fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY/RADEON 9000 DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.1030 (X4.3.0-8.20.8)

acer@oleg $ ./fgl_glxgears

1072 frames in 5.0 seconds = 214.400 FPS

1276 frames in 5.0 seconds = 255.200 FPS

734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 146.800 FPS

1302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 260.400 FPS

Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)

```

----------

## ph03n1x

mach mal nur glxinfo und schau ob dort by direct rendering auf yes oder enabled ist.

----------

## Tycon

deine hdparm einstellungen könnte man noch ein bisschen tunen z.b. IO_support auf 32 bit stellen usw.

----------

## _hephaistos_

@ph03n1x: dann würde glxgears gar nicht funktionieren.

@threadstarter: hast du zufällig einen speedstep daemon laufen? dh: kann es sein, dass du nicht mit der vollen power (ich weiß - du hast /proc/cpuinfo gepostet) läuft?

cheers

----------

## misterxx

So, es scheint hier alles ok zu sein:

```
acer@root # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

...

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY/RADEON 9000 DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.1030 (X4.3.0-8.20.8)

...

```

Ja ich habe tatsächlich einen speedstep daemon laufen. Das aber eigentlich seit längeren Zeit und soviel es aussieht, mach er auch keine Probleme. Wenn ich am Feststrom hänge habe ich volle CPU-Power und im Akkubetrieb wird es auf 600 MHz umgestellt. Emerge-Vorgänge führe ich ja in der Regel im Festnetz-Modus aus, und da habe ich, wie es aussieht, volle Power:

```
acer@root # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1395.639

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 1197.28

```

----------

## misterxx

 *Tycon wrote:*   

> deine hdparm einstellungen könnte man noch ein bisschen tunen z.b. IO_support auf 32 bit stellen usw.

 

danke habe ich gemacht: 

```
acer@root # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 60011642880, start = 0

```

----------

## _hephaistos_

führ mal hdparm -t /dev/hda mit und OHNE diesem 32-bit support aus.

bei mir is das mit 32-bit support langsamer...

aber das sind wirklich nur kleinigkeiten - daran liegt es also sicherlich nicht.

dh: NUR das compilen ist bei dir langsam? oder ist auch sonst beim normalen arbeiten alles langsam? wie siehts mit ram aus? wieviel ist frei bzw. wieviel wird geswapped? sind ev. viele blöcke kaputt?

cheers

----------

## misterxx

Ok.

```

acer@root # hdparm -c 0 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 0

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

acer@root # hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   78 MB in  3.05 seconds =  25.56 MB/sec

acer@root # hdparm -c 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 1

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

acer@root # hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   86 MB in  3.04 seconds =  28.25 MB/sec

acer@root # hdparm -t /dev/hda

```

Soviel ich merke ist der Rechner besonders beim Compilieren langsam, was heißt langsam, er kompiliert zu lange, oder ist es normal, dass das emerge von kdegraphics-3.4.3-r3 mehr als 8 Stunden dauert ?

Womit kann ich den RAM-Status anzeigen lassen / auf Badblocks untersuchen ?

Danke.

----------

## SvenFischer

Wurde am nice (level) geschraubt (CPU-Power beim emerge zuweisen)?

Sieh Dir das mal unter "top" an, wenn er compiliert. Läuft evtl. ein distccd, der keinen Partner findet?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FEATURES="autoconfig candy distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"
> 
> 

 

Ich kenne die Funktionen nicht, ich verwende nur

```
FEATURES="ccache -sandbox"
```

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo:

free -m zeigt dir deinen speicher an.

mit memtest(86) kannst du deinen speicher checken.

such einfach mal im forum nach "memtest" und du wirst schon ein howto finden.

cheers

----------

## Anarcho

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kenne die Funktionen nicht, ich verwende nur
> 
> ```
> ...

 

"-sandbox" sollte man nur zu test-zwecken einsetzen. Falls ein ebuild nur mit -sandbox läuft dann ist das ebuild defekt.

Ausserdem werden einige FEATURES durch das profil gesetzt. Deine aktuelle List die wirklich verwendet wird kannst du dir mit emerge --info ansehen.

Zu memtest86:

einfach emergen und dann grub anpassen. Steht aber alles am ende des mergens.

----------

## Jinidog

Schon geprüft wie es mit Throttling oder Runtergetakteter CPU aussieht?

Schließlich ist das Ding ein Laptop.

8 Stunden für kdegraphics ist ungefähr das 16fache von der Zeit, die ich erwarten würde.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Check ob die 3dtreiber richtig geladen sind, dann kannst du nämlich mit opengl gucken, was die cpu schont (glxinfo) 

 

Noch besser sind hardwarebeschleunigte Video-Overlays. Ob deine Karte solche unterstützt kannst du mit xvinfo herausfinden.

 *Quote:*   

> @ph03n1x: dann würde glxgears gar nicht funktionieren. 

 

Doch, das läuft auch ohne Direct Rendering aber laaangsam. Evtl läufts nicht überall (?) aber bei mir gings auch ohne.

 *Quote:*   

> -sandbox

 

Ich habe gehört -sandbox sei ganz besonders böse drum sollte man es wohl besser nicht verwenden.  :Wink: 

Achja was mir noch einfällt:

Defekter RAM macht das system doch nicht langsamer sondern "nur" instabil oder? Ich vermute am ehesten ein problem mit heruntergetakteter CPU falls sowas in der Art eingerichtet ist.  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@author: schau mal nach welche prozesse wieviel cpu leistung während dem compilen brauchen. weiters schau dir /proc/cpuinfo während dem merge an...

cheers

----------

## misterxx

Hallo Leute,

hier sind Ergebnisse meiner Analyse wärend des Ausführen von "emerge kdegraphics":

```
acer@root # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1395.650

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 1197.31

```

```
acer@root # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           500        438         62          0         52        141

-/+ buffers/cache:        245        255

Swap:          501          0        501

```

Die meiste CPU-Leistung verbraucht dabei der cc1plus. Das pendelt zwischen 20 und 95%. Wenn ich dazu noch xine starte, so wird die Leistung zwischen xine und dem cc1plus geteilt.

memtest86 habe ich installiert und ausgeführt. Dabei wurden keine Fehler gefunden.

Bei den hardwarebeschleunigten Video-Overlays habe ich anscheinend auch Pech:

```
acer@root # xvinfo

X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0

 no adaptors present

```

Bei der ganzen Analyse habe ich nichts verdächtiges gemerkt. Obwohl bei mir die Tool fürs Energiesparen laufen, ist die CPU-Belastbarkeit im Netzbetrieb am Maximum. Ich werde demnächst noch ausprobieren einen emerge-Vorgang mit gestoppten speedfreq und powernowd auszuführen. Ob das was ändert bin ich am zweifeln. Ich denke jetzt wirklich, dass mein Laptop zu alt geworden ist und ich soll mich mit seiner Geschwindigkeit zufrieden geben  :Sad: 

Danke an alle für die Vorschläge.

----------

## tam

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Ich denke jetzt wirklich, dass mein Laptop zu alt geworden ist und ich soll mich mit seiner Geschwindigkeit zufrieden geben 

 

Das kann nicht sein. Mein Thinkpad T23 (1200MHz Pentium 3-M) schafft kdegraphics in 45 Minuten, allerdings ohne Video nebenbei. Powernow3d ist aktiviert und funktioniert sehr gut, sprich während dem emerge ist immer die volle CPU Leistung vorhanden. Da muss was anderes sein.

----------

## SvenFischer

 *Quote:*   

> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz
> 
> stepping        : 5
> 
> cpu MHz         : 1395.650
> ...

 

Ich kann mir so wenig bogomips bei einem Pentium M 1400 gar nicht vorstellen!

```
sven@AMDXP ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 2163.004

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4330.28

```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Emerge-Vorgänge führe ich ja in der Regel im Festnetz-Modus aus, und da habe ich, wie es aussieht, volle Power:
> 
> ```
> acer@root # cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> ...

 

Wie kommst du darauf, dass du volle Power hast? 

```
cpu MHz         : 1395.639
```

gibt dir nur an was dein maximaler Takt ist. Viel wichtiger sind die - wie SvenFischer bereits meinte - bogomips Werte. Und wenn ich mir deine 1197 anschaue, dann ist dein System definitiv heruntergetaktet!

In der wikipedia findest du einen Artikel über bogomips. Dort findest du auch ungefähre Angaben, welche deine CPU liefern sollte.

```
System            Wert         Index

Intel Pentium M   Takt * 1.98   11.0
```

Das bedeutet, du solltest so ungefähr um die 2772 bogomips haben.

Um festzustellen wie schnell dein Rechner wirklich läuft solltest du folgendes ausführen.

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
```

Du solltest als Output 1400000 erhalten. Wenn nicht, ist dein System heruntergetaktet.

Um die Geschwindigkeit zu ändern kannst du z.b. folgendes machen:

```
echo 1400000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed

oder aber 

cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed
```

Falls danach in cpuinfo_cur_freq noch immer ein anderer Wert als 1400000 steht, musst du schauen, dass alle Daemons etc. welche das automatisch anpassen könnten deaktiviert sind.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## SvenFischer

@STiGMaTa_ch: Du bist endlich mal ein Forenteilnehmer, der sich die Zeit nimmt und die Mühe macht, ausführlich zu erklären. Danke!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cpu MHz         : 1395.639
> ```
> ...

 

Ich glaub mich knutscht grad ein Elch   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe jetzt mehrmals die Geschwindigkeit mit Setscaling verändert und cpu MHz blieb auf 1694. Jetzt plötzlich hat sich diese auf 598 geändert. Demnach zeigt diese Option also doch die Aktuelle Geschwindigkeit an...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Kann es sein, dass da ein gewisser Delay mitspielt oder dass die Ausgabe allgemein Probleme hat? Jinidog scheint in diesem Thread ja ebenfalls Probleme damit zu haben...

Also nichts für Ungut! Ich habe halt bei mir immer auf die ungefähren bogomips geschaut oder eben unter /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq nachgeschaut. Darum dachte ich, dass cpu MHz den maximal möglichen Speed darstellt...

Aber der Rest stimmt schon  :Wink: 

@SvenFischer

Danke für die Blumen. Nur müssten die Infos auch 100% korrekt sein  :Embarassed: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## misterxx

Ich habe jetzt alle Power-Sparende Tools abgestellt, auch die dazu nötigen Module werden nicht mehr geladen. Ich merke keine Änderungen in der Anzeige von BogoMips.

Was ich noch nicht verstehe: obwohl ich diverse Tools abgestellt habe, wird mein Laptop im Akku betrieb mit 600 MHz gebootet. Ich dachte so ohne diese Komponente wird er immer mit Vollpower arbeiten ? Was bremmst ihn dann, was erkennt ob er im Akku oder Festnetz betreibt wird ?

```
acer@root # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 598.115

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 1197.56

```

Merkwürdig ist noch, dass auch bei diesem CPU-Wert der BogoMips gleich wie bei 1400 MHz liegt. Oder ist es normal ? Was beinflüsst den dieses BogoMips genau ? Habe ich vielleicht was im Kernel falsch eingestellt ? Wo konnte ich es noch gucken ?

----------

## b3cks

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Merkwürdig ist noch, dass auch bei diesem CPU-Wert der BogoMips gleich wie bei 1400 MHz liegt. Oder ist es normal ? Was beinflüsst den dieses BogoMips genau ?

 

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BogoMips wrote:*   

> BogoMips ist ein im Linux-Kernel verwendetes "unwissenschaftliches" Maß für die CPU-Geschwindigkeit. Der Wert wird beim Booten ermittelt, um eine interne Warteschleife zu kalibrieren.

 

Bei mir erscheint folgender Wert:

```
b3cks@fishbox ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

[...]

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

[...]

bogomips        : 3390.65
```

----------

## SvenFischer

Sag, kann man die Powermanagement Funktion auch im BIOS ändern? Hat ein manuelles setzen der CPU Geschwindigkeit eine Änderung?

Bitte Kernelabschnitt über die Speedstepfunktionen zeigen...

----------

## misterxx

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Bei mir erscheint folgender Wert:
> 
> ```
> b3cks@fishbox ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> ...

 

garnicht so schlecht  :Smile:  Anscheinent hast du auch einen Centrino Prozessor. Hast du beim dir den Powermanagement im Kernel aktiviert ? Kannst du auch bitte den Inhalt deiner /etc/make.config posten.

Danke im Voraus.

----------

## b3cks

Ja, ist ein Centrino.   :Wink:  Habe nur ACPI und CPU Frequency Scaling aktiviert.

Hier meine make.conf. Achtung: Mein Notebook ist mein Ricer und Test-System.   :Twisted Evil: 

Und hier meine .config. Achtung: Nitro-Sources addicted!   :Twisted Evil: 

BTW: Kennt jemand eine Tool oder eine Möglichkeit Teile aus einer der .config wie in der UI (make menuconfig) im Textformat darzustellen?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Was bremmst ihn dann, was erkennt ob er im Akku oder Festnetz betreibt wird ?

 

Benutze dafür das acpi Kommando aus dem Paket sys-power/acpi (Funktioniert aber nur, wenn acpi im Kernel aktiviert ist!)

Meine Werte:

Laptop am Netz:

```
acpi -a

AC Adapter 1: on-line
```

Laptop via Akku:

```
acpi -a

     Battery 1: charged, 97%

  AC Adapter 1: off-line
```

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Merkwürdig ist noch, dass auch bei diesem CPU-Wert der BogoMips gleich wie bei 1400 MHz liegt. Oder ist es normal ? Was beinflüsst den dieses BogoMips genau ? Habe ich vielleicht was im Kernel falsch eingestellt ? Wo konnte ich es noch gucken ?

 

Wie ich schon gesagt habe, deine BogoMips deuten auf eine heruntergetaktete Maschine.

Hast du auch im Kernel die Power Management Unterstützung !komplett! deaktiviert?

Also

```
Power management options (ACPI, APM) --->

   [ ] Power Management support

        ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support --->

             [ ] ACPI Support

        CPU Frequency scaling --->

             [ ] CPU Frequency scaling
```

Folgende Werte hier bei mir:

600MHz - Erwartete bogomips = 1188

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

cpu MHz         : 598.195

bogomips        : 1185.43
```

cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq

```
600000
```

1700MHz - Erwartete bogomips = 3366

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

cpu MHz         : 1694.886

bogomips        : 3358.72
```

cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq

```
1700000
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTaLast edited by STiGMaTa_ch on Fri Dec 30, 2005 11:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b3cks

Sry für das bisschen OffTopic!

@STiGMaTa_ch: Wie hast du das hier

```
Power management options (ACPI, APM) --->

   [ ] Power Management support

        ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support --->

             [ ] ACPI Support

        CPU Frequency scaling --->

             [ ] CPU Frequency scaling
```

so schön dargestellt bekommen?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Sry für das bisschen OffTopic!
> 
> @STiGMaTa_ch: Wie hast du das hier
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Erm... Abgetippelt (weil ich grad keine Verbindung zum Laptop hab) und einfach einige Spaces reingemacht.  :Mr. Green: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## misterxx

Ja, das habe ich schon verstanden. Ich vermute auch das die /proc/cpuinfo Anzeige bei mir spinnt, ich denke sie zeigt in allen Fällen die BogoMips für 600 MHz. Das Problem ist jetzt die Ursache zu finden und BogoMips auf richtige Größe zu bewegen.

Im Kernel PowerManagement komplet aus, jetzt booten das System nur im 600 MHz modus, egal ob mit Festnetz oder ohne ? Wie schalte ich jetzt auf 1400 um ? cpufreq habe ich ja nicht mehr.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Ja, das habe ich schon verstanden. Ich vermute auch das die /proc/cpuinfo Anzeige bei mir spinnt, ich denke sie zeigt in allen Fällen die BogoMips für 600 MHz. Das Problem ist jetzt die Ursache zu finden und BogoMips auf richtige Größe zu bewegen.
> 
> Im Kernel PowerManagement komplet aus, jetzt booten das System nur im 600 MHz modus, egal ob mit Festnetz oder ohne ? Wie schalte ich jetzt auf 1400 um ? cpufreq habe ich ja nicht mehr.

 

Also ich kann meine beiden Laptops grad nicht rebooten, aber bin mir fast zu 90% sicher, dass man im -zumindest meinem- BIOS einstellen kann wie schnell der Rechner mit Akku und wie schnell mit Netz laufen soll. Glaube sogar, dass ich Speedstepping komplett deaktivieren kann (was ihn dann immer mit max laufen lassen würde).

Schonmal dahingehend geschaut und versucht auch im BIOS alles was irgendwie mit Powersaving, Powermanagement etc. zu tun hat auszuschalten (alte Werte vorher sicherheitshalber notieren!)?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## b3cks

@STiGMaTa_ch: Tz, Cheater, Faker, whatever!   :Wink:  Dachte da gibts mal was nettes, professionelles.

@misterxx: Speedstepping kann man meistens auch im BIOS einstellen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Aaaaahaaaa.....  Interessant...

Hatte grad die Möglichkeit meinen Dell Pentium M Laptop zu rebooten. Im BIOS kann ich wie gesagt SpeedStep deaktivieren. Der dazugehörige Text ist aber ganz interessant:

 *Quote:*   

> Setting this field to ENABLED allows an Intel SpeedStep(tm) enabled CPU to operate in multiple performance states.
> 
> Setting this field to DISABLED places the system in the lowest performance state available and prevents the Intel SpeedStep(tm) applet or native operating system driver from adjusting the system performance

 

Und tatsächlich. Wenn ich mit deaktivierten SpeedStepping boote, dann kriege ich wie du momentan nur 600MHz angezeigt inkl. der 1188 BogoMips. Auch wenn ich einen höheren Wert in scaling_setspeed einfüge, die Geschwindigkeit bleibt gleich "langsam". Das ganze feeling war hier deutlich langsamer (booten dauerte länger, Konsole reagiert langsamer etc.)

Vielleicht ist das Problem bei dir, dass Speedstepping deaktiviert ist und du deshalb nicht höher kommst. Schau mal ob es im BIOS irgendwo deaktiviert ist. Wenn dort nichts zu finden ist, kannst du vielleicht mal versuchen ein allenfals noch vorhandenes Windows zu booten und ev. mal die Speedstep Utilities von Intel zu installieren. Vielleicht kann man dort Speedstepping de/aktivieren...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## misterxx

Komisch aber bei mir im BIOS kann ich keine Einstellungen über SpeedStep vornehmen. Merkwürdigerweise gibt es da überhaut kaum was einzustellen, halt nur die standart-Sachen wie bei den Desktop PCs. 

b3cks ist bei dir dein BIOS optionreicher ? Du hast ja auch ein Acer.

Gute Nachricht ist aber das:

```
acer@root # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1395.694

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 2793.75

```

Ich habe zu letzt mir noch mal genauer die Kernel-Einstellugen vom b3cks angeschaut und mit neinen verglichen. Danach habe ich bei mir die alten Powermanagement-konfigurationen wiederhergestellt und um zwei weitere Punkte ergänzt:

```
                                    

  │ │         [*]     Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs      

  │ │         [*]     Built-in tables for Banias CPUs       

```

seit dem reboot freue ich mich auf power  :Smile: 

Ich bedanke mich sehr bei allen, die hier beteiligt waren, und wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr !

----------

## b3cks

Sehr schön, das freut. Habe auch grad mal ins BIOS geguckt. Eigentlich sagt man schon alles, wenn man den Namen PhoenixBIOS erwähnt. Es gibt nur Grundeinstellungsmöglichkeiten, nichts Explizites. Wie uncool.

Ebenfalls guten Rutsch!!

----------

## Qubit

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Aaaaahaaaa.....  Interessant...
> 
>  *Quote:*   Setting this field to ENABLED allows an Intel SpeedStep(tm) enabled CPU to operate in multiple performance states.
> 
> Setting this field to DISABLED places the system in the lowest performance state available and prevents the Intel SpeedStep(tm) applet or native operating system driver from adjusting the system performance 
> ...

 

Hi,

das selbe Verhalten gilt auch für  fujitsu siemens Notebooks. Scheint wohl ein "Standard" zu sein.

Guten Rutsch!

----------

